# sand flea rake



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

bought a sand flea rake at walmart it broke within the first 30 min. did i get a lemon or do they make a better one some where else? the one at walmart was a wire mesh ive seen pics of better ones.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Get a rake at a dedicated tackle store. They are usually more sturdy than the Wal-Mart junk and will last longer.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Take it back and exchange it. I usually get about 5 years out of the wire mesh ones. I've noticed that the price of them keeps creeping up and they are almost as much as the aluminum ones now. I think I'll try the aluminum when this one breaks.

I paid $16 for my first one about 7 years ago. I paid $22 for my current one and now I see they are about $30.

An aluminum one is what, about $40 ?


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

the wire ones are 40 now i did take it back where can i find a aluminum one in alabama


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked a few weeks ago and the wire ones were $29.95 at Academy.

I'm sure some of your local tackle shops have the aluminum ones. All the shops around here carry them.


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

I was down last week and they had a few at Grays Tackle on 98 near perdido key. They looked like they were well built and would have bought one but my little wire mesh is still hanging in there after six years!


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Build your own rake. That way it will be as you like and can be constructed to last. I made mine in 1979. Made of stainless. aluminum and galvinized mesh. Treat it like an expensive reel, wash it off good with fresh water.


----------

